# Seelight true warm leds



## Carpslayer

Does anyone have these or have experience with them. I really like the idea of no generator, but will they be better than HPS?


----------



## Plainsman

I put some in our 5th wheel, but my wife thinks the light is harsh. All of the ceiling lights were already lead. Even though the package said warm, the light is very bright white. The factory ceiling lights are very nice. If the weather is warm and you don't need the furnace your battery will last a week easy. I have a 36 inch strip in my small camper, and my enclosed hunting trailer. I think I could run for a week on a small motorcycle battery. This LED strip isn't small LED's either. They are the $75 set from AgriCover. Speaking of AgriCover I just put their LED up front on my FJ Cruiser. I put in the wide angle to watch for deer coming to the road. Now I'm spoiled and don't like driving with them off.
Now I have AgriCover LED's in my campers, Ice house, my vehicles( backup and box of the pickup), my gun safe, my camper closet etc.


----------



## bwfsh

If you are used to shooting over HPS you will be disappointed if you switch to LED. Even if you try running the different color lenses made specifically for bowfishing. If you are used to shooting over halogens you won't notice a ton of difference except for a small loss of range. Also to run enough, it seems like you need 10-12 50W, you still need to run a generator. LED's have their place, however for the best bowfishing light you can't beat HPS.


----------



## Plainsman

With a name like carpslayer I should have known you were not looking for camper or vehicle lights. The vehicle lights come in flood or spot so may work.


----------



## aplon150

LED's are a trade off. You lose light in favor of silence. It's your decision which is more important to you. Lots of people use them; I have not been impressed with any LED's that I have shot over.


----------

